
ABB Robots Katana Fight [video] - rishabhd
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=cR-YlZ9NdIA
======
gexla
This is probably more for showing off the sort of capabilities which are
needed in a manufacturing environment rather than front-desk security (don't
be chicken, get over here and fight!). That probably explains the
disappointing ritual and lack of finishing moves.

From the accounts I have read, sword fights generally had quick endings, so
maybe a robotic fight which is realistic wouldn't be interesting to watch.

Dungeons and Dragons players might get right away that the robot, like the
undead, receive less damage from bladed weapons than they do from blunt
weapons. But if these katanas are +1 or greater or silver, then maybe they'll
do full damage anyways.

------
bitwize
Yeah, I was hoping for more a "fight" and less a "dance", but this shows
promise. Advanced robotic katana-handling algorithms will be necessary when
the kaiju come for us.

------
rayuela
Wow this sucked. Thought there'd be come cool ML or RL implementation here,
but it's just two robotic arms moving two katanas in completely deterministic
synchrony. Meh

------
kwhitefoot
Impressive lack of backlash in the beginning part where the swords are tip to
tip.

(I work for ABB but not in robotics)

------
ancientwisdom
(2013)

